# Exotic woods pictorial and descriptive website...



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You will find a huge list of exotic wood species complete with photos in the link below...

Exotic Wood Pictures: Exotic Wood displayed, described, and identified


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good link! Thanks!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That is an excellent resource. The rift cut jatoba pic looks exactly like the piece I posted a couple of weeks back. I am pretty sure that is it. Thanks for posting this, very interesting.


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great website! I thought a couple of 2"x4"s that I had were mahogany, but after seeing some end grain shots of santos mahogany (not really mahogany) it looks like that is my wood. This is a valuable resource for people who "find" random wood.

Looking further down the list it might be SAPELE which is in the mahogany family.


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

Great link ..., bookmarked straight away!!
Thanks !!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

No problem fellas


----------



## mancave (Dec 8, 2009)

terrific pictures, but woodworking characteristics would be nice to learn also


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

fasttruck860 said:


> Great website! I thought a couple of 2"x4"s that I had were mahogany, but after seeing some end grain shots of santos mahogany (not really mahogany) it looks like that is my wood.


I've got a bit of that santos mahogany too... does yours smell like cinnamon when you cut it, or smell it after milling it? Very nice stable stuff too, used it for some small drawers, and every time you open the drawer there is a faint spice smell... cool stuff.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

mancave said:


> terrific pictures, but woodworking characteristics would be nice to learn also


Google for "Janka hardness"... here's one site that will give you pretty good specs on different wood hardness comparisons:

Janka hardness


----------



## fasttruck860 (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't used it yet. Kind off saving it for a future project. I did cut a piece of to get a fresh look at the grain and I had crazy tear out using my miter saw. I don't know if it is the same wood or what.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Another great site.. where you can buy what you see!*

Here's a link to Keith's great site. He's the expert who donates his time in this section, answering our wood questions. Hey, it's a shameless plug for one of the folks who works to make this site as great as it is! 

Exotic Hardwood Lumber and Woodworkers Supplies | WoodworkersSource.com


----------

